# Burton Misson LTD Pancho Villa



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

dang

If I didn't JUST buy brand new customs I would get these


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i personally love missions but those are...

U...
G...
L...
Y...

you aint got no alibi...you ugly! haha

that, and the fact i wouldnt buy anything from sierra..they can kiss my pale white ass...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i personally love missions but those are...
> 
> U...
> G...
> ...


*ROTFLMAO!!!*:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

what's wrong with Sierrasnowboards.com??


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

How are the Burton Misson bindings? I have only been snowboarding for 1 year. I have an older Never Summer Board and Burton Sabbath boots......how does that sound?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

They say (and by they I mean Burton) that Burton bindings and boots are designed to work together, which I guess has some merit to it. But I digress...I just got these bindings from sierrasnowboard.com and can't wait to try them out. I'm using them with Burton Ruler boots on my Gnu CHB. You can't go wrong with these bindings; it's basically a Mission/Cartel hybrid, a Burton Mission base with a Cartel style hi-back, Cartel ankle strap, and Burton P1 capstrap. Basically its a Burton Mission but with the best straps Burton makes. They are so freakin' comfortable (at least from strapping into them and practicing nosepressing while my wife yells at me). Plus, at $79.99 (no shipping cost) they are a steal and shipped to my house all the way in Jerz in only 5 days...and they are not ugly


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not ugly? what ever helps you sleep at night  

i personally really like missions. i have a pair that are a few years old and i have never had a problem with em. some of the best bindings i have ever owned actually.


----------

